
Firefox Voice - ashergill
https://voice.mozilla.org/firefox-voice/
======
sawaruna
I don't use voice assistants so I don't know if these are common, but some of
the examples in the list of commands[0] are interesting.

>Ask about a webpage \- Display or open information to the current page or
website.

>Example \- What are people saying about this page? (Opens Reddit comments for
a specific webpage or article) \- What did this page used to look like? (Shows
page history in archive.org)

\---

>Giving commands nicknames (experimental) \- Create names or shortcuts for
actions.

> Example \- Say "open new york times", then "Give that the name news" \- news
> (will open nytimes.com)

[0] [https://mozilla-extensions.github.io/firefox-
voice/lexicon.h...](https://mozilla-extensions.github.io/firefox-
voice/lexicon.html)

------
yorwba
> Audio from your voice request is sent to Mozilla’s Voicefill server without
> any personally identifiable metadata.

> Voicefill sends the audio to Google’s Speech-to-Text engine, which returns
> transcribed text. We’ve instructed the Google Speech-to-Text engine to NOT
> save any recordings. Note: In the future, we expect to enable Mozilla’s own
> technology for Speech-to-Text which enables us to stop using Google’s
> Speech-to-Text engine.

I was kind of hoping their homegrown speech-to-text engine had become good
enough for production use. Disappointing to see that they still have to rely
on Google.

